# Brie--french for nasty, mildew tasting



## Farmerwilly2

milk product generally purchased by uppity yuppies who must be more concerned with what they paid for it than how it tastes. Ewww. I had an old baseball glove that fell behind the workbench once. By the time I found it the thing was streaked with green and white and smelled like the brie did. No thankie.

The dogs liked the brie, ate it faster than we could pitch it to them. Then again our dogs lick parts that can't taste much worse. 

On a good note the farmers cheese was tasty, so we'll be giving that one a whirl.


----------



## cathleenc

I couldn't disagree with you more....except for the yummy farmers cheese. I love them both!


----------



## Tiempo

I loooove brie, especially partially melted and a bit runny on French baguette rounds.

I must admit though, I only eat the guts, I don't like the mold crust..that part to me tastes as you describe.


----------



## woodsman

It only gets nasty brownish crust when it sits on a shelf for a long time. Freshly ripened homemade brie is one of the yummiest bread spreads and penicillin mold covered rind gives it just the right kick. It's quite normal that a taste for moldy cheeses is not very common in a society which considers sliced "bread" in a plastic bag God's gift to mankind and blandness is the standard.


----------



## Guest

I make all of my bread and still think Brie is disgusting.

.....Alan.


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Those who think Brie is disgusting must have eaten some old & spoiled. It's delicious, especially baked in a calzone pie with some chutney on the side! If you ever decide to try in again ask someone who loves it to fix it for you.


----------



## susieM

Room temperature, with a crusty baguette. A favorite with the kids.


----------



## Farmerwilly2

It was 2 weeks till the store expiration. The only taste it had was the mildew taste if you ate the rind, the center was soft but had no noticeable taste. I could have been eating wax for all the flavor it had. 

We did like the baby muenster, that had some kick and will be on our list of cheeses to produce. No brie for me. Are all of the moldy cheeses mildew tasting wastes of time and material? I know I had a bad experience with blue cheese when I was a kid, I tried eating some blue cheese dressing. Blech!! Tongue scrubbing does not always work. I guess at this point I'm mold shy.


----------



## Up North

Where's the drooling smilie. I LOVE Brie! My absolute favorite is Brie with Blueberry Chipolte sauce and some really good crackers. I personally like the moldy cheeses. Blue cheese is another one of favorites. The moldier the better. Arghh! Now I'm craving chicken livers fried in lots of butter, then dipped in Blue Cheese dressing!


----------



## mistletoad

Old Swampgirl said:


> Those who think Brie is disgusting must have eaten some old & spoiled.


No, I've eaten some pretty good Brie in my time and it is nasty. It was my grandmother's favorite so I always brought her back the best I could find when I went to France (I'm English, France was a cheap day trip). She would always insist I eat some with her but to me it always tasted the way it smelled - like a wet diaper. I also dislike Camembert.

I love Stilton, Gorgonzola, Danish Blue, Roquefort - obviously it is not mould I object too, just particular moulds! lol


----------



## woodsman

Up North said:


> ... chicken livers fried in lots of butter, then dipped in Blue Cheese dressing!


Now you got me drooling... why haven't I thought about this combination before?


----------



## robinthegeek

[QUOTE I had an old baseball glove that fell behind the workbench once. By the time I found it the thing was streaked with green and white and smelled like the brie did. No thankie. [/QUOTE]

:rotfl:I happen to like brie, but I love this quote!


----------



## Up North

woodsman said:


> Now you got me drooling... why haven't I thought about this combination before?


You HAVE to try it! :rock: I've got a batch of meat chickens I'm raising up right now that will be ready in a few weeks. Guess what I'll be having!:bouncy: Now to me the best kind of blue cheese dressing is where you mix some good blue cheese in with sour cream. My mom's family ran a restaurant and that is what they always did.


----------



## susieM

Brie and Camembert that are too ripe smell like bleach.


----------



## Drew Cutter

Some cheese only taste good if its used in cooking . Other aren't meant to take a slice and eat. I had german cheese that smell and taste bad ( took a slice) , but when put in a recipe it was ok .


----------



## Pony

Oh, maaaaan...

I came in here for ideas because we just got our first milk goat, and now that I'm reading about brie... Oh, my tummy is growling and my mouth is watering.

:help:


----------



## KimM

Ohhh yummm, and please tell me where would one find Blueberry Chipolte sauce??? 



Up North said:


> Where's the drooling smilie. I LOVE Brie! My absolute favorite is Brie with Blueberry Chipolte sauce and some really good crackers. I personally like the moldy cheeses. Blue cheese is another one of favorites. The moldier the better. Arghh! Now I'm craving chicken livers fried in lots of butter, then dipped in Blue Cheese dressing!


----------



## IMContrary

Brie is the queen of cheeses! St. Andre a close second. I love it at room temperature, spread on a slice of baguette or a nice chewy sourdough. I can make a meal out of Brie, good bread and some fruit, and maybe a slice or two of prosciutto.


----------



## chamoisee

The brie you bought must have been poor quality or past it's sell by date. It is usually delicious.


----------

